#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [閒聊] [新規則上路]今天最想說的話是什麼

## 狼佐

心裡有什麼話想一吐為快嗎？
每天想說說話卻找不到人嗎？
今天最想說的話是什麼，大家來說說看吧！

2010/6/9新增相關規定
1.想到什麼就說什麼，隨意但請別隨便，嚴禁辱罵、不雅文字及人身攻擊
2.字數篇長不限，但每個人一天最多發表一篇，*重覆灌水將予以刪除*

那麼，就由我當這次的開頭

「俺的頭毛兩側被剃掉了啊啊啊啊啊啊啊是怎樣！！！！」

----------


## BAKA

:Exclamation:

----------


## 上官犬良

噗浪卡方便

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

狼佐請節哀(拍肩
頭毛很堅強的，很快就會回來的!
(?)

是說同日一篇內反覆編輯勒...?
---

有點期待100頁的說，可能是狼版第一篇逼近100頁的?

---

所以到底有沒有可能要發明一個不會讓人反感又不會顯得很奇怪且可以不分性別的通用尊稱詞呢? 超苦惱的(艸)
君?←稍嫌嚴肅了?
桑、樣?←外來語的說 

---

一大早下床後趴桌子結果不小心掃地差點遲到
＼清晨的飛奔啊／＼超健康／(淦w 

---

發自心底自然的發出動物般的叫聲
不是做作，不該被稱為做作的吧? 

---

(往上看)
欸我話好多(艸)
(請克制，這裡不是什麼噗什麼浪啊(敲打

----------


## 則

好高興

----------


## Kasar

重復灌水將予以刪除…？
這個板的板title是…？

----------


## 夜月之狼

有捨就有得 頭毛一定會長得更茂盛地回來!

不喜歡無所不婊無所不諷自以為良好的小屁孩=D

----------


## 野

無奇不有＝Ｄ

----------


## 劍痞

「什，什麼魚！」

「嗚哇啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊──」

----------


## 幻貓

：)
好規定
雖然說是灌水區，但濫用之也不宜

解剖教授瘋了
跑台FINAL兩個一起來......立馬死一片==+

----------


## 胡狼烏加

太陽公公出來了~~

又日出了我......ˊˋ

----------


## Silver．Tain

今天又賴床了>口<

上班差點遲到啦..

----------


## Net.狼

吐噁幹的好＝Ｄ（各種頭毛意義上）

----------


## 雷瓦

不知道能不能在這邊打廣告

阿阿阿

快期末考了

看到書就想摔阿!!!

畫出來的東西也是一張一張的往旁邊放

心煩阿

----------


## 雲月

啊~~~看到某個東西讓我好想給某個人GP去哈哈場外區晃晃在回來啊~~~~




> 刪除不雅文字，就算刻意選用不同字形，也請自重。
> By版主 狼佐

----------


## tsume

頭毛「孫悟空式十八萬毛分身」

地上好多小佐佐爬來爬去ˇˇˇ(大誤

----------


## ddffghj100

看到它在那裏晃過來晃過去就會想要抓住嚼個幾下，雖然他發臭了旦還是很有樂趣啦～～

反正我是食腐動物～

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

不～～～～～～～為甚麼要逼我～～～～～～～～！！！

哇擦哩，不夠勁啊，老濕！

----------


## 狼佐

因為我自己立下了這項規定，所以我也必須遵守才行ˇ
有質疑的部分我一定回答，不過若我已達「一次」的上限，就麻煩請等隔天了>wO

本版的抬頭宗旨是：天南地北輕鬆閒聊, 新會員報到, 生日祝賀, 發文測試
其功能之一是讓所有會員有個放鬆交流的地方
*舉凡測試文、閒聊文章原則上在這個版面是不會被刪除的*

而有一天一篇上限規定的也僅此討論串
畢竟是今天「最」想說的話嘛

會立下這項規定是為了維護所有會員「說話」的權益
在舊的討論串上已經發現有「偏題」的現象
我這裡所謂的偏題是指有些發文已經失去了「今天最想說的話」的原意
創這個討論串的目的原先是希望大家在狼之樂園上也可以有個宣洩的地方
而不是將其當作戰場，肆無忌憚地掃射(?)、大量的灌水
我相信這裡的寬鬆版規是輕鬆聊，而不是輕鬆砲

我希望「一天一篇」這個規定帶來的效果是讓人真的打從心底說出一句「真正想說的話」
當然最重要的是：請尊重他人，也尊重自己。

我的表達能力有限，希望這樣的解釋能夠合格，如果還有存疑的部分請不要客氣，我會盡量讓你能夠接受我(拭淚(啥鬼)



TO薩卡
重覆編輯我認為是OK的，只要你願意，這也可以變成陽春噗浪(?)
新的一百從現在開始！別擔心XD新世界在等著我們(誤)
聽說用避孕藥洗澡頭毛會長比較快..

TO夜月之狼
我希望長的跟大樹一樣茂盛！(不)

TO幻貓
是的，優良的文章品質，需要大家的把關與配合ˇ謝謝ˇ

TO耐屍
屍蝮教導有方=D
要不要一起來ˇˇ(拿剃刀)

TO雷瓦
非商業廣告是可以接受的>wO

TO爪爪
現在他們全被吸塵器吸走了XD

----------


## 奇奇

...我是說如果啦
那如果有個人開版標題是"你想說甚麼話?" 呢?
只是因為原本文章離題的話...
那只要有人再開個新討論就好了

----------


## 迷思

有點大耶

    <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mmx1r8AQNII&hl=zh_TW&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mmx1r8AQNII&hl=zh_TW&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

----------


## 小雪

不知道為什麼 心情總是很低落呀

總覺得....好像什麼是都不起勁了說


話說...當初說好了 結果又跳票了 好失望......

星期天.....有誰要陪我去走走.............. (寂寞...垂耳...

----------


## 獠也

禮拜四公假，
禮拜五放假，
禮拜一公假，
禮拜二放假，
禮拜三放假。


萬歲!!!(?

----------


## BAKA

今天過了精采的一日，觀看了有趣的午間喜劇，看到了一個有趣的丑角。
愉快~愉快~真是愉快呀。
蛋蛋生了新的又領了新的，接著就是把欠圖畫一畫了嚕嚕嚕~
接著作業作業作業~啊啊~新的天地呀....將要開拓了吶~
期待著~那一日的到來...
一個地區，沒有進步、停留。
人，會進步、前進。
於是人跨出小小的一步，離開了這個地區。

----------


## 納貝留斯

夏天就是要去海邊！！

----------


## Silver．Tain

寂寞代表


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JFuv02PTA4w&hl=zh_TW&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JFuv02PTA4w&hl=zh_TW&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


我自己去翻譯的   有什麼違反版權的請告知

　　蒼白　哀傷的仰望著月
　　兩人　的感嘆聲
　　啦啦啦～　詞與詞之間　能捉的到感情？（思想？）
　　如同蠟燭一般……

　　為什麼是現在　說的那麼不公平？
　　為什麼是現在　眼淚會流出來…？
　　一點一滴的時間　像瘋了似的
　　遙遠的天空之下　是這樣認為的？（感覺？）

　　這些詞詞句句吸引著目光
　　喜歡　就像是蜘蛛一樣
　　這裡只有殘留著善良
　　人們邊思索著　邊走在這路上

　　煙　是美麗的　是自然的
　　所以我沒也給虛假的你圍牆
　　與你的只是結束
　　它被你說你跟我的成長是假的
　　目前為止認為它已得到你跟我的感情
　　但是…你已經不在這裡了——

----------


## 幻貓

Zakumi 好可愛XDDDDD
考完後第一張圖就拿你當主角啦XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD~~

話說他的班紋好妙喔...是五角形耶：3

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

>狼佐
不要再相信沒有根據的說法了!!
(被揍(欸

---
能夠正視自己的寂寞並努力找方法填補自己的寂寞的人某方面來說也是很厲害的吧。

---
最近作息超正常，晚上都在電腦前狂度辜(打瞌睡)啊()
我要做事欸欸欸欸!!!

----------


## 小黑貓

人腦更新程式.每個月固定腦內電波訊息:
 已經準備好更新您的腦洞.
 按這裡填補這些洞.

您要如何填補腦洞
WIX大腦找到19個洞

1.快速填補(建議選項)(E)
    這是填滿腦洞最簡易的方式.他可以確保您的大腦在近期內不會因為腦殘而被大表.

2.自訂安裝(進階選項)(U)
    附註:您可能要先砍掉重練.才可以補好您的腦洞.

----------


## 呆虎鯨

那麼～
　　思考、負責、不干擾別人有這麼難做到嗎？
　　還沒要求要有禮貌哩。
　　教育是萬惡，不教育更慘，那....?




> 合併主題處理
> by 網管 J.C.


　　啊哈哈～太眼殘了ＸＤ
　　感謝ＪＣ～
　　今天做的笨事ＸＤ

----------


## 夜月之狼

佐佐！不！

你想變成小傑‧富力士嗎！

會重心不穩的啊！


討厭胃腸不好的體質(捧腹

一定是看到什麼令人過敏的東西了=D

或是吃了什麼東西......或是沒吃什麼東西(淦麻煩好多

----------


## 那岐

> 人腦更新程式.每個月固定腦內電波訊息:
>  已經準備好更新您的腦洞.
>  按這裡填補這些洞.
> 
> 您要如何填補腦洞
> WIX大腦找到19個洞
> 
> 1.快速填補(建議選項)(E)
>     這是填滿腦洞最簡易的方式.他可以確保您的大腦在近期內不會因為腦殘而被大表.
> ...


*GJ*

----------


## wingwolf

今天化學實驗終於結束了
實驗心得——
·燈用酒精的顔色可以很贊（我超喜歡紫色的）
·芳香化合物也不是想象的那麽芳香（好繞）
·聞到乙醚有可能昏沈沈過一個下午（嚇）
·其實乙醇氣味算相當溫和的了
·鹽酸的腐蝕性仿佛也沒有想象的那麽強（驚）
·濃硫酸可以一瞬間讓抹布碳化（老師：原來把抹布變成黑色這事是你幹的！）
·爆沸很危險，一不小心就噴臉上了（慘痛的教訓啊……）
·不把重要儀器固定好的後果是燒著燒著就散架（恐怖）
·把茶葉碾碎了用酒精邊煮邊泡，氣味蠻不錯（啥）
·放進烘箱的儀器很有可能下一分鍾去檢查時就消失了~~~
·暗火（電熱套）比明火（酒精燈）還管用

話說今天聞到了很可怕的氣味
怎麽辦，我中毒了！~~~（炸

----------


## 好喝的茶

要考試要考試要考試……

要考試啊啊啊啊啊啊！(翻茶几)

----------


## 狼佐

> ...我是說如果啦
> 那如果有個人開版標題是"你想說甚麼話?" 呢?
> 只是因為原本文章離題的話...
> 那只要有人再開個新討論就好了


若有人開設類似主題的話，會視其內容，併到這篇討論串
不應該說原本的主題離題，而該說是規定太過寬鬆，讓原本的好意變調了

另外稍微提醒一下，如果離題就開新文章，只會導致版面上相似的主題太多
為了避免這種情況發生，才會有版主，利用刪文、合併等管理方式將文章導回正向

這串討論串的舊址因為筆數太多，難以管理，又必須讓所有會員看到新增的規定，才會用另開新主題的方式辦理

----------


## 阿翔

連鎖反應
雌性哭哭大行動=.="

----------


## ddffghj100

啊啊啊啊啊～～～～～～出爾反爾真的事太厲害的技能了！！！！

----------


## Tardor

(E)按下...

orz　　　(?????

----------


## 奇奇

> 合併主題處理 
> by 網管 J.C.


說真的...我看成鋼管J.C.
<<被踹
-----------------------
感人的作品是要花心思去想的
為什麼這個鏡頭要這要拍?
光為什麼這樣打?
為什麼這個台詞這樣寫?
演員的表情為什麼是這樣?

好好的去想後...
有時真的會難以形容的感動
-----------------------
你要別人怎麼對你...就先怎麼對別人
我不知道你有沒有學到甚麼...
還是你只是因為你老公一句話?
----------------------
一次這麼常有點累說

----------


## 卡普貓

舊傷復發.我的腳竟然會變色!!
醫生:你這樣會變成習慣性扭傷.....
卡普:那是啥???
醫生:總之.不能做大動作的運動...

今天去唱歌.
唱到...KTV的自助吧.都空了.(今天根本是去吃的.
唱到一半.腳又開始在刺痛...
這是大動作的運動?!習慣性扭傷?!

要畢業啦!!!!

----------


## GOOSE

喔

之前我的復健醫生也說我是習慣性扭傷（望天）

＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿
今天心情頗不好

現代人的沒羞恥心和道德淪喪到達一個地步

早上搭公車的時候

某個垃圾在公車司機的提醒下把「遺忘」在公車上的垃圾帶下來
在眾目睽睽之下

光明又正大的的把飲料罐「用力」甩在地上

這根本是故意

接下來還穿越馬路==（其實這還好

只是說，怎麼沒有車過來把他XXXXX==（？

這甚麼態度（可惡不能爆髒話

----------


## 劍痞

「啊……前輩，真不好意思。」
「不敢當，不敢當，真的……」

「──有種禁不起被妳誇讚的感覺。」（

----------


## Silver．Tain

> 合併主題處理 
> by 網管 J.C.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 說真的...我看成鋼管J.C.
> <<被踹


哦...

鋼管J.C.是什麼東西啊...?  :狐狸嚇到:

----------


## 逆音喵

超大顆草莓在沾點煉乳
整個在嘴巴裡的感覺真的是超好吃>/////<

----------


## ddffghj100

時下流行用語或網路用語沒有搞清楚意思就在用的話，很容易出糗的。

----------


## 上官犬良

準備好六十萬新台幣
就能買到一匹合法的灰狼
不過是亞成體,不喜歡
我在等帶胎母狼引進 W

準備好一百萬新台幣
就能買到一對漂亮的馬力王者蜥
不過是成體,不喜歡
我在等台灣自己CB W

想要什麼物種
鈔票提著親自來找我(煙

----------


## 羽翔

找到第3位了....((意思不明?

----------


## 野

艮艮WWWWWWWWWW


The chance!!!!
命運掌握在自己手中!!!!!
我!!!!!!

----------


## 遠方

為什麼!?~為什麼!?
在下開的委託，
只有少數的獸友捧場?  :Crying or Very sad:  
難道因為在下叫遠方的關係嗎?
所以很少獸看到在下??
為什麼??到底哪裡出問題?

----------


## 幻貓

遠方閣下
名字只是一個代稱的工具，只要不取得太陽春太暴笑，基本上很少人會因為名字而瞧不起對方，這名字ok，沒多少人會在意

在下覺得問題，出在大家對閣下認識還不夠深
雖然08年就加入，但平時確實不常看到閣下發言
潛過水，更要多花點時間培養與眾獸間的友誼，或是喚醒老朋友對閣下的記憶
所以多發點文章吧，尤其是量好質多的文章，投資報酬率愈高

閣下可以試試先別急著開委託，最好能多擺一些原創作品，讓愈多成員見識閣下本事，才能讓對方願意將信心放在閣下身上，提出委託。

很多事情要慢慢來，一急，就會壞事了。

請加油

================================
我的天啊南非足球隊踢得還不錯的說~
相比之下法國及烏拉圭的控球實在.....差強人意......差點看到睡著@@

----------


## BAKA

我想若標題改成"希望有獸來給我當練習"
然後內文用希望能借各位的設定讓我練習畫圖,願意讓我練習的填單子~
這樣或許就會有人來委託了~
嘛,這只是一個方法啦~

----------


## Net.狼

超溫腥




母上其實小生一點都不想撐傘啊=DDDDDDDDDD
與其被淋到半濕你不如給我個全屍！（？）






雞腿腿你簽名檔好誇張＝ＤＤＤＤＤＤＤＤＤＤＤＤＤＤＤＤＤＤＤＤＤＤＤ

----------


## 上官犬良

乖~小碰友不懂就閉嘴

等你二十年後再來看看你這論調
不用我提醒你自己也會覺得丟臉(拍拍

----------


## 竜‧羅斯

いいんですか~いいんですか~

いいんですか~


敲好聽的wwww

----------


## ddffghj100

畢竟是小朋友，怪誰哩？怪我算了XDDDDDD

－－－－－－－－－－
天元突破了！！！

－－－－－－－－－－
是有沒有這麼喜歡表情符號啊

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

一下子想通了，一下又陷住了
脫離不了啊
其實根本不是想通了，而是因為能夠訴說出來而感到暫時輕鬆罷了吧
迴圈(嘆

承認是一回事，但在現實中要以這副模樣見人又是一回事
為何會總認為四方投射而來的視線都是充滿敵意呢?腦補過頭了吧!

基本的困擾排除不了，抬頭挺胸有自信嗎?做不到啊...

----------


## 則

幹麻一直下雨

----------


## 狼佐

今天染了頭髮
我想染亞麻綠
不過染了亞麻黃
結果效果出乎意料的好
如果可以再綠一點就好了

----------


## REACH

長篇大論什麼的 
老實說我懶的看(挖鼻 

簡單明瞭不是很好嗎=D 






還有火狐真是令我感動的內牛滿面WWWWWWW


>>佐佐

我想染白啊!!!(欸?

----------


## 巴薩查

*>W<*

梗中梗與梗後梗，梗世界！意料之中。

----------


## wingwolf

水壩建築過程這種東西，我明明是有照片的
爲什麽我還是忍不住要一步步畫俯視橫截正面圖然後做成PPT動畫……（掩面）

還有，魚道啊 魚道啊 魚道啊 fishway fishway fishway
爲什麽你的英文論文全文那麽難找~~~~~

----------


## 奇奇

我真的是整理房間的天下第一懶啊...
搬家一年半左右了,為了好好替高三做準備才下定決心整理房間
結果從下午兩點整理到現在...還沒整理完
因為每次搬家都捨不得丟很多東西
甚麼一年級的蠟筆之類的(結果我還是沒丟 = =
從國小幼稚園的雜物整理到國中的再到上學期的...
東西真的好多
------------------------------------------
如果這是所謂個人風格....
那麼可以欣賞
可是...
((思...

----------


## 迷思

快忘了為了什麼而活著?

--------------
TO 池

有理，有理  (咳咳咳咳咳

----------


## 池

> 快忘了為了什麼而活著?


為了找這個答案而活
為了下一個答案而活

----------


## 胡狼烏加

在很搞笑的過程中徹底瞭解了中二的定義~~

學長的舉例真棒~~超好笑XDDD

----------


## 巴鋒雷特

快省悟吧死逆行車們....
這是為了別人也是為了你們自己........

----------


## 幻貓

用字要精簡~用字要精簡~國文老師再三強調卻愈用愈囉唆~
啊一定是我打字太快沒三兩下就把腦袋想的都打出來了〈爆〉

可是看文者真的都能看得懂言簡意賅的用詞嗎......？
我倒很怕傳達不了自己的意思.......莫非是技術問題？

=============================

南韓的技巧真的不錯，傳接球都算穩，若不是多年前因為愛國裁判事件我會更欣賞他們
阿根廷.....梅西啊梅西你真夠衰小的球就是踢不進去><
英美大戰.....英國那個守門員大概回不了本國了，那種失誤實在很.......算了

喔啊啊足球真是太有趣了〈大心

----------


## GOOSE

擁有太多

就會像窗外的傾盆大雨

滿滿的溢出溝槽，帶了污穢
＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿別說我不懂得珍惜，太滿了

等在門外的雨中，我還是見不到你的歸來
低低的雨聲在充斥耳膜後
那條回家的路
格外漫長
＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿

開始欣賞無知的美

把自己關在小小隔間
透過玻璃看每個人
把想要的藏好

露出笑容向每個人
＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿

於是，你們要開始了

而
我要結束了

（不為甚麼的為甚麼）
（有時候自言自語反而比和別人聊天有意義……）

不用再等待些甚麼
何嘗不是快樂
何嘗不是墮落

有一條路
自己走下去
才會得到結果

----------


## 劍痞

「我說你們──下個禮拜要加油啊，八卦掌。」
「雖然我自己返身掌似乎也自身難保了。」

「不過我可是希望你們全都通過的，所以……
「今天的卓越計畫先好好努力吧。」

----------


## 卡普貓

以前整天在家.一想到就畫圖.一畫就是一整天.沒人理...
現在只要一下不畫圖.就會被父母問.你圖畫好了沒...
==
我知道做事情要有效率...
因為在職場裡.速度要快.效率要高才能得人愛.
但是...圖不是畫快就好啊...也不是說兩三天就能畫到最好的.
我以經盡力畫快又畫好了...不要再要求我畫快了...
----------
雨一直下...也好..這樣才不怕沒水...
----------
他就是一定要在我左右煩我...明明自己玩一整天了...
還要我陪他玩...我在忙所以拒絕他.還罵我爛人.真想一拳下去.

----------


## 狼佐

推甄有點煩
不過有些事很開心

>>銳銳
我本來想染藍!
不過藍、白、亞麻綠都有一個問題
要先漂白顏色才上的去，而且超~~快就會退色要不斷補色
超傷髮質又超燒錢>wO

----------


## 竜‧羅斯

原本打算唸書的結果完全唸不起來阿=DDDD


真是超耐斯的一天=D

----------


## 呆虎鯨

好睡太久了ＯＡＯ”
　　２點＞１２點　３點＞６點，幾個小時啊＠＠”

　　價其無限美好＼ＯＡＯ／

----------


## B平方

做好有天會把那招點滿的覺悟了!!

事情開始變的有趣多了!!(茶

----------


## 逆

DSSC Lab life!

----------


## 野

今天享受盡了久違的無事
雖然是把事情丟在一旁堆在東邊的那種
但我相信我很需要WW

期末考
BOZZA請給我滿滿的想像力
明個兒咱家的老師要到上海去當被主角王力宏襯托的背景呢W加油
希望明天騎車不會下雨
可以吃晚餐可以好好的練琴可以有足夠的體力
我由衷的感謝在我生命裡頭每一天發生的好事蠢事哀傷事

明天請給我下雨的晴天WW

----------


## 嵐霖

嘎嘎...
真的是嚇死獸了@@
我還以為甚麼原因把版面給鎖掉了..
還好有續篇XD(爆

----------


## 奇奇

一直得要找圖印在杯子或是袋子上
要是可以把誰的圖拿來印就好了((默

--------------------------

繼續等待回覆

這可是攸關生死...
駟馬難追((暈

----------


## GOOSE

對於生死

我都快要參透了……


外公的瘡再糟糕下去恐怕要截肢了


反正很沈重的感覺
嘴角無法上彎。

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

成效會如何、要花得多久時間我不知道，
但總比什麼都不做來得好。
我不能預測結果，但我可以掌握過程。

----------


## 迷思

有點大

    <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qJZt-bshvKI&hl=zh_TW&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qJZt-bshvKI&hl=zh_TW&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

----------


## 納貝留斯

無知是一種幸福。

仔細想想，這是很理所當然的。

----------


## Silver．Tain

寶貝~!!我愛你~~!!


((喊完之後落跑!!...

----------


## BAKA

差不多了，把該刪的刪一刪
該帶走的拿一拿

----------


## 巴薩查

*就讓咱們來看看剩餘的台柱們什麼時候會垮掉或者選擇離開>W<*

----------


## 洛思緹

寶貝~!!我也愛你~~!!


((喊完之後也落跑!!...

----------


## 上官犬良

掰掰ˊwˋ

這樣平均值又要下降了

----------


## 狼佐

再見

真希望油這種東西是不用錢的
到處跑不想回家

----------


## 狂飆小狼

欸....證照錢要160....
結果拿到著證照
護背就算了   還護歪  囧....

我的繪本入選了呢(樂

----------


## 月下蒼

發出崩潰的嗥叫，
醒來後發現原來只是風的聲音。
麻痺的痛，麻痺的淚，
回憶總是來不及防備。

----------


## Kasar

真無聊

連看八點檔都不行

明明比噁爛偶像劇還好看不是嗎?





> 不雅文字刪除。
> By版主 狼佐

----------


## 嵐霖

結果找不到遊戲玩...
反倒在facebook上待真久= =..
真是夠糟糕@@

祝各位端午節快樂XD

----------


## ddffghj100

既然味道變了，那只好掰掰啦。

----------


## 奇奇

幾個月前本該是畢旅的那天
參加了人生第一次喪禮
我原本還以為至少會等到我大學
今年端午將會少一個人

昨晚另一位情況也不樂觀

人生的確是無常

希望你的長輩一切安好
---------------------
端午節快樂
感謝屈原
--------------------
其實那個地方滿好找的

----------


## 洛思緹

> 真無聊
> 
> 連看八點檔都不行
> 
> 明明比噁爛偶像劇還好看不是嗎?


同意Kasar的看法

偶像劇真的很無聊(嘆

流程不過就是：

1.男女主角因緣際會認識
2.女主角討厭男主角
3.女主角因某原因接近男主角
4.女主角漸漸對男主角產生感情
5.此時出現第三者
6.男女主角勝利，過著幸福的日子，完

還不如八點檔(如夜市人生)來的精彩

聽台語感覺比較親切

----------


## GOOSE

又少了幾位？

看來又要進入世紀末的心理狀態
看來我們得成為失落的一代了

有太多為甚麼問不出口
也有太多的答案不忍說出

日子照過
地球照轉

然而
存在太久也會開始期待世界末日。
＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿
悲情太久看到別人快樂會有種想掐死誰的感覺（黑氣）

我。不。開。心。
而。且。很。怨。念……


外公清瘡大概會看到森森白骨吧

我想要一個結局
對每個人都好。
＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿
然而

我只是努力讓自己過的越來越不好
來逃避我所知道的一切

那是一種淚眼婆娑不想清楚看見世界的感覺。

----------


## 狼佐

總算等到了。
早就料到結果。

*芒果的季節來臨！！
我要成為芒果王！！！！！！！！*

----------


## 寒燒

發現犬科動物的掌印各有差別，以前都以為狼掌印只是狗掌印的放大版

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

祝大家端午節快樂阿~粽子不要吃太多喔~會造成肚子不舒服的。

----------


## 月下蒼

最近大概流行兩樣東西──
分手跟丟手機。


---------------------------------------



眼睛突然變大了有點不習慣(默)

祝大家端午節快樂
吃粽子吧各位XDD

----------


## 嵐霖

歷經許久的風風雨雨
許許多多的獸陪伴著
而今
終於見到許多獸畢業
有的依依不捨
有的極為快樂
但是不管如何
大家永遠都會在一起
不管是在此
或是在他方
都不能忘記以往的回憶喔~

----------


## Net.狼

> 總算等到了。
> 早就料到結果。
> 
> *芒果的季節來臨！！
> 我要成為芒果王！！！！！！！！*


（巴頭

----------


## 迷思

我還是想家。

----------


## 呆虎鯨

我的天啊......
　　超失望的（艸）

----------


## 巴薩查

預言神準啊！

http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=45966&highlight=

----------


## Kasar

我決定不看八點檔也不看嘔像劇了


我要看分手擂台!!

----------


## 蒼鬢魂兒

有些情份，要留也留不住。
有些記憶，要消也消不掉。

都是隔壁阿婆的粽子害我快厭粽了這樣。

----------


## 好喝的茶

今天沒有想說的話。

硬要說的話……



該死！還有物理要考！(翻茶几)

----------


## 上官犬良

跳槽就跳槽說那麼好聽
從A公司快倒了跑到B公司不叫跳槽叫~什麼

要LM去和貓討LM~啊~~~
超~適合的

----------


## GOOSE

老爸的忌日，今天


於是發現，16年過了……

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

不知道該說什麼了...
只覺得哀傷。

----------


## 幻貓

別哀傷

也別過於悲觀

總有未來的


另外請Goose節哀

----------


## 狼佐

*為什麼燦坤的店員知道我是資處科畢業的之後要如此驚恐啊我不懂!!!!*
請錄用我好嗎

*屍賦!!!芒果好啊!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## 月下蒼

你要離開，
我知道很簡單。


----------------------------------



突然不知道該說甚麼了吶...
剛睡醒總是無話可說。

----------


## 池

> *為什麼燦坤的店員知道我是資處科畢業的之後要如此驚恐啊我不懂!!!!*
> 請錄用我好嗎


: D燦坤覺得尼是小流氓 oh ya(炸)

----------


## 好喝的茶

Requiescat in Pace.(Rest in Peace)

願你和他也過得安詳而愉快。

----------


## tsume

RPG製作 = 讓人不想醒來的噩夢 =A=

----------


## Silver．Tain

寶貝~~我好想你唷~~


((說完之後閃....

----------


## 洛思緹

寶貝~~我也好想你唷~~


((說完之後閃....

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

嗯....為什麼機車駕照筆試要換題目阿！！

早知道就早一點去考了！

----------


## wingwolf

終於把論文和PPT做完了
馬上就要考試了！（驚）
啊叫我上台講我會緊張的~~扭扭扭~~~[炸！

-------------------------------幾個小時以後-----------------------------

Oh Yeah！
生態工程學終於成功考完了XD
想不到我這又害羞（在人類面前很害羞）又膽小（在人類面前很膽小）又懶（在什麽面前都懶）的家夥竟然被老師表揚了？！
Oh，其實我的PPT是最叛逆與衆不同的一個，別人的都是文字爲主圖爲輔，我的是圖爲主文字爲輔
演講還是要自己講才有感覺嘛，照著PPT念就沒意思了XDD
雖然我還是準備了半頁小小的筆記的說

----------


## 迷思

> 啊叫我上台講我會緊張的~~扭扭扭~~~[炸！


照稿唸會比較順一點，不過這樣就比較沒有互動了。

--------------------------------------
TO GOOSE
千風之歌:

youtube

    <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/plkH6q-vsPg&hl=zh_TW&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/plkH6q-vsPg&hl=zh_TW&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>    
    


歌詞

    請不要佇立在我墳前哭泣
我不在那裡 我沒有沈睡不醒
化為千風 我已化身為千縷微風
翱翔在無限寬廣的天空裡

秋天 化身為陽光照射在田地間
冬天 化身為白雪綻放鑽石光芒
晨曦升起時 幻化為飛鳥輕聲喚醒你
夜幕低垂時 幻化為星辰溫柔守護你

請不要佇立在我墳前哭泣
我不在那裡 我沒有離開人間
化為千風 我已化身為千縷微風
翱翔在無限寬廣的天空裡

化為千風 我已化身為千縷微風
翱翔在無限寬廣的天空裡

翱翔在無限寬廣的天空裡

from http://www.wretch.cc/blog/Tina0630/11220458


相傳是美國一位原住民婦女過世前寫給她的丈夫和小孩的。

----------


## 竜‧羅斯

被害者意識  驚訝 憤怒 忌妒







紅著眼框說著我沒事

----------


## 狂飆小狼

想畫的圖有如垃圾筒裡的垃圾滿滿一桶
畫完的圖有如錢包裡的錢一般寥寥無幾
欸~~~~~(長嘆氣)

----------


## 奇奇

既然覺得沒水準...
又還要回文

代表諸位對他有期待?

----------


## Net.狼

> *為什麼燦坤的店員知道我是資處科畢業的之後要如此驚恐啊我不懂!!!!*
> 請錄用我好嗎





> : D燦坤覺得尼是小流氓 oh ya(炸)


墊墊你好棒＝Ｄ（起鬨）

----------


## 納貝留斯

1.記憶中，電影《侏儸紀公園I》的最後，老博士是這樣子說的：「生命自己會找到出路。」

2.有些事情好像已經變成一種規律？

3.暑假嘛！

4.怪T：「衝啊！豬啊你。」 

5.「愛的反面不是恨，而是漠不關心。」——泰瑞莎修女

----------


## GOOSE

謝謝。
______________________

我不想要平常不高興
上線也不高興

我要中立調了，歐不！是低調。

沈默是最完美的答案

因為這是最高境界。君子動口小人動手，本鵝不動應萬變。

要不然世界會比掃地雷還可怕。

＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿
新任的環保隊長感覺上真不威

我等了整整一個中午一個中午阿
竟然個答案也沒有……
＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿

正中午打壘球是烤鵝肉嗎？

----------


## 雷德托爾

舊的不去新的不來

沒有出口只有入口 不就塞得滿滿的?

----------


## 夜月之狼

一個學年要過去了 我得到了什麼!

這個大學生活真是多采多姿 不過收尾收得真差

七個學期過去了 真是好計算的單位


不知道大家有沒有試著去看看古早古早以前的文呢

想想以前的自己吧!

有時候翻翻以前的文 真的會覺得 咦 這個人是現在的他嗎?

反差感 感覺超好玩

不知道 這代表著成長呢

還是變得油條 變得自大 變得驕傲了呢=D

我看了一些案例 有些人好像沒有成長比如敝人在下我

有些人好像變得自我感覺良好 比如(嗶)和(嗶)

其他的CASE 我不知道 不多做評論~


這就是人生麼？不夠力啊！老師！


另外給茶湯(?

尛是會意字(?)，就像它的字形一樣，

在台灣叫做，三小，台語(閩南語?)裡是粗魯的話=D

類似「啥鬼？」「なに？」「WTF?」的感覺吧(?

----------


## 曲奇

很久沒發文啦~ (伸懶腰

今天也放假..
今天也沒事做..
今天也玩線上遊戲..
...

我可以每天也回這些嗎..? (默

下一次發言可能又在幾個月之後.. ((沉下去))
回覆的時候應該說發文 還是應該說發言? 囧     (想太多症  
乾脆兩個都用好了.. (((再沉深一點)))

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

好想報名超級偶像5班

蠻想去嘗試看看

但好害怕~又不知道啥時結束><

----------


## 巴薩查

找時間我真該去寫本獸生三書，或者獸生試金石——還是獸黑學一類的激勵文學來以正俺火藥味特重的身軀？

不然好像俺征戰本質總容易被放大鏡檢視，卻忘了另一部分為再造者的修復本質。

----------


## 月下蒼

他不愛你，
他只是不想失去你。

-----------------------------------

絕命終結站雖然好看，但怎麼說都是老梗吶...
而且死法一點血感都沒有。

唉呀呀，
如果現實中的死神也那麼可愛的話就好了(傻笑)

----------


## 阿翔

考試超辛苦的=.="*（茶）*
倒數！還有幾天！*（事實上自己也不清楚還有多少天？）*

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

最近暮光之城的新電影：蝕要上映啦，

準備把它的小說拿來看一次

不知道哈利波特系列哪時要上映呢，等好久阿。

----------


## tsume

靈感你在哪裡？
梗你在哪裡？
笑點你在哪裡？






‧←不是你





笑點你在哪裡？
梗你在哪裡？
靈感你在哪裡？

----------


## Silver．Tain

我要薪水~~>口<!!((拍桌~!!

----------


## 洛思緹

> 我要薪水~~>口<!!((拍桌~!!


寶貝0.0.....

你不是才剛領過薪水？

該不會.....留給自己的都花光光啦XD?(被寶貝敲頭

要省著點啊OAO

----------


## wingwolf

放學路上遇到一大群穿著黑袍的神秘人物

*霍格伍茲放假那麽早？！*

好吧，其實就是一群在母校照相的畢業生

----------


## 迷思

今天晚上開電腦發現是待機狀態但是昨天明明有關機而且輸入密碼連續好幾次都錯誤，
好恐怖...啊~~~~!!!!!!!!

-----------------------------
語言不通到處都是問題。

-----------------------------
聽歌聽那麼多首了，
最早把自己帶到聽歌世界的歌還是一樣好聽。

----------


## WindFox

新規定。。。

離別（（泣

----------


## GOOSE

一頁滿滿的

墨

溢出，無言的控訴
。

春也該走向盡頭了吧

----------


## Kasar

為了來到這裡，你們長途跋涉，歷經艱險。你們的虔誠必將得到獎賞。
信徒們，你們有理由高興與歡呼，但我們仍有許多未盡的事業。在整個狼之樂園都被他的陰影籠罩之前，我們還要繼續努力!
腦洞們將會起而對抗這個文明世界!唯有信仰堅定的人才能存活!
你也能獲得永生，但你必須要將自己完完全全獻給狼王白牙。
在這裡，在最靠近他領地的地方，你可以親身體會到這強大得無以復加的力量!
榮耀歸於狼王白牙!

----------


## 嵐霖

大大辛苦了...
天天準備考試XDD
永遠考不完的試~
永遠複不完的習~
但也別忘了照顧身體嘎~
PS.回話快一點嘎..等好久捏XDD

----------


## 巴鋒雷特

討厭自己講話含毒帶刺, 
放話出去又後悔的要死.
結果事後才跟人猛道歉,
今後看來還得懂得控制...

欸....以後還是除了OK和WC以外其他畫都別講吧

----------


## 納貝留斯

我今天才發現有些地方怪怪的，是記憶錯亂，還是我真的錯過了什麼？

--

自然界的生存條件：
1.利爪尖牙硬殼毒液
2.體力特化——飛得高、跑得快、游得遠
3.蠻力硬拼
4.壯大族群
5.變色擬態隱匿偽裝

--


某日，夕陽下的海灘……
「哈哈哈等等我呀小壞蛋～～哈哈哈～～♥」
「哈哈哈快點來追我呀～～哈哈哈～～♥」
「抓．到．你．了～♥」
「討厭啦～♥」

（終）

----------


## 阿翔

有些人類就是這樣
說話之前都不把腦袋給轉一千圈
想什麼就說什麼
總喜歡取笑總喜歡戲弄
完完全全不算得上是地球的一分子

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

希望今天晚上去華納威秀面試能過~

過的話，就能看免費電影了

就有打工機會了~

話說....對目前台灣RO正服上的生態真的是越來越感到厭煩...

----------


## 劍痞

「這下右眼角真的多了一道傷痕了，
「看樣子設定真的會讓人在無形中變得與它如出一轍。」（

「貼上OK繃不知道會不會比較有FU，聽同儕說更有風塵味。」

「──蛤？」（

----------


## 則

幹麻
抱怨這麼辛苦
幹麻不去運動
體力太多

----------


## wingwolf

今天班級聚餐，我居然可以做到滴酒不沾！XDDD

----------


## Silver．Tain

我要薪水~~!!Y>口<Y(2)

----------


## 迷思

有比較進步一點  (竊語

不過還是.....

----------


## 嵐霖

結束了~終於結束了XD

----------


## 巴薩查

嘛，只是回歸到身為狼者該有的風範與精神啊。

----------


## Kasar

他們被你訓練得不錯，巴嬌。你把這個世界有史以來最強大的戰力…送到我的手中 - 正如我所願！你將因為這無心獻祭而獲得獎賞。
我喜歡這種諷刺感。
面對我的力量，他們根本是以卵擊石，但卻毫不畏懼。

----------


## 竜‧羅斯

:lupe_laugh:  發現這個敲可愛的









聯展開始揪咪☆

噢耶班上只有我有上總共兩張哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈

----------


## 劍痞

「不擅長玩格鬥遊戲……」
「可是我最喜歡的就是格鬥遊戲BGM了。」（

----------


## okami

在歷史的長河中...時間不斷遠去...遠方的究竟是光芒...還是神的眼淚?

----------


## 洛思緹

太鼓努力鬼9星.....(目前鬼8星徘徊中

鬼8星的某首歌的

喀咚咚喀咚咚喀咚咚喀咚咚喀咚喀

喀喀咚喀喀咚喀喀咚喀喀咚喀咚喀

煩死了，最後都斷在這裡。

----------


## 月下蒼

昨天做了一個很幸福的夢
真是令人害羞XD





好想好想每天都見到
那隻馬(咦？)

----------


## 翔狗

肚子餓...

----------


## wingwolf

我頓悟了，原來滿院子到處都是的那是車軸草不是苜蓿草！
（雖然他們都滿院子到處都是，雖然他們都叫三葉草……但我還是把他們記反了……） 

有誰知道麥冬是哪個屬的？鑒定植物要鑒定到暈掉了……

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

重新來過吧

----------


## 小貓

一直陪在你旁邊，你卻好像沒看到，
哥哥以為我跟你處得很好，但你始終都在忙著自己的事。
我很想在你的懷裡，你做別的事也無所謂。


想約你出來，不過你果然很敏銳啊，
也許下禮拜有機會，但是............

----------


## Silver．Tain

嗚哇哇啊啊~~>口<!!

我要薪水啦~~(3)

----------


## 納貝留斯

做這種事情真的很好玩嗎？

--



點擊以顯示隱藏內容





--

每個人或多或少都有一些不可告人的惡質興趣，應該給予尊重和包容。而且不可否認的，某些壞習慣不是說改就改。

再說，不是每個人都會無聊到去鑽研奇怪的玩意，特別是在他的生活圈裡面根本用不到那個東西。更何況時間寶貴，就像咖啡廣告說的：「生命就應該浪費在美好的事物上。」

對了，『惡質』、『美好』……這類的詞都是主觀的，因人而異。

--

「梅花梅花幾月開？」
「一月！」
「一月不開幾月開？」
「六月！」
「六月不開幾月開？」
「十二月！」
「哇啊！快跑啊！」
「啊哈哈哈哈哈～～」
「哈哈哈哈哈～～」
「抓到你了！換你當鬼！」

……

小時候常常跟附近小朋友玩的遊戲，純真童年。

--

【終極密碼】，以前綜藝節目裡面最喜歡看這個單元，因為很刺激。

--


猜猜我是誰？

----------


## okami

嗜血的神……殺戮開始……

----------


## 竜‧羅斯

喔拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉拉

耶!!!!

----------


## 迷思

天氣好熱!!

今天一整個在暈眩，果然我的專注力要加強。

----------


## 則

嗯?
假如能有權力何不放在更有效率的方法上呢
這不就跟教授看不高興當掉一樣

----------


## 灰爪

今天一直打噴嚏
不知是不是過敏
耶~今天家裡都沒人
真棒!!

----------


## Kasar

不會解鎖右鍵就用prt scr超強的=D

----------


## Silver．Tain

寶貝~~!!洛思緹~~!!

你是我的~~我愛你~!!




((喊完之後落跑

----------


## 胡狼烏加

喔我的天哪.........  :onion_51:

----------


## 狼佐

我需要工作
我需要忙碌

----------


## 洛思緹

寶貝~~!!小銀~~!!

你是我的~~我也愛你~!!




((喊完之後落跑

----------


## 巴鋒雷特

woooo~~~~
我依然 失-魂-落-魄-
成全不是美德
拒絕也不是一種罪過
你能給我--能給我什麼--  
快樂還是寂寞....
---

曾經有人告訴我: "不要用別人的過錯來懲罰自己"
或許有理: 再怎麼記仇難過的都只是自己的腦細胞

唉...你或許...是個達人RL........

----------


## 月下蒼

不知不覺春天就這樣過了吶...


-------------


我實在是搞不懂
為甚麼那些不想死的跟該死的都死了
我卻還在這？


-------------

前天明明看見一隻蝙蝠飛進我家
然後竟然離奇的消失了
怎麼找都沒找著...

難不成是見鬼？

----------


## 奇奇

好似也在揣摩跳樓者的心態?

恐懼替妳準備好了行囊,失心者 跳吧! 

奮力地一躍  躍向從來不屬於妳的天際
奮力地一躍  震怒、憤慨的抗議 “還活著,還活著!” 
奮力地一躍  終連魂魄也躍出了軀體    血花四濺一地

 -----------------------------------
to寒冰狼:

牠是阿卡變的啦030

----------


## 月下蒼

> to寒冰狼:
> 
> 牠是阿卡變的啦030



哈哈
如果是的話就好了= 3 =
難不成是要找我去演第八級！？
XDD

-------------------------------------------

已經連續三天都夢到同一隻馬 同一個人了耶
希望能一直延續下去(笑)

馬兒好啊！！XDDD

------------------------------------------

嗯
從今以後我的名字是月下蒼

請多多指教(敬禮)

----------


## fwiflof

為什麼聊天室都沒在用呢？

----------


## 阿翔

我回來了

就這樣短短的一句話
當中所蘊含的意義卻是非筆墨所能形容的
所以 
爸爸 媽媽 婆婆

*「我回來了。」*

----------


## Kasar

寶貝?

大概過半年又會換了吧  呵呵

----------


## M.S.Keith

正解。

就要暑假了。

一堆事情。

啊，可是還是好悠閒。

所以我決定要去睡覺了。

----------


## 奇奇

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yCgihsy-U2Q&hl=zh_TW&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yCgihsy-U2Q&hl=zh_TW&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

各位小孩不可以讓媽媽這麼辛苦唷~

------------

蒼真幸福啊...我昨晚夢到國文老師臨時小考說
嚇死我也

----------


## 迷思

路有點長且不好走......

----------


## 嵐霖

要段考了!!!好刺激...(啥?
好好拼~
11:59

----------


## GOOSE

如果生命是一首歌

是否有人會聽見？

在最清澈的時候
在最低迴的旋律

如果只是被收音機播出
然後止於他人輕輕一指

扼住咽喉

那麼又如何呢？

唱著唱著把自己關進小小的黑膠盒子

唱給自己聽

不一定要有觀眾

只要主角是自己…

----------


## 月下蒼

> 蒼真幸福啊...我昨晚夢到國文老師臨時小考說
> 嚇死我也



哈
我昨天竟然夢到我在考統測
緊張的跟甚麼鬼一樣
結果醒來之後傻笑了好久(笑個頭阿？)
XDD


------------------------------------


第四天：)


------------------------------------


哀哀
待在家裡整個超無聊的耶


不過我發現祭可愛的一幕了XDD
形象勒！？
[/img]

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

待在家好無聊喔~

真希望快點去考駕照....題庫好多@@"

我要去打工！！打工好難找呀...

----------


## Silver．Tain

覺悟吧~!!寶貝~飛撲


((被寶貝打死><

----------


## 洛思緹

嘖嘖嘖.....

大學的生活阿.....

應該很快就會失去新鮮感

----------


## 奇奇

有誰精通水族嗎?
對於以閃電般速度死掉的魚已經莫可奈何了...
((默

----------


## 嵐霖

反正最近閒來無事...
準備段考...
就來待待聊天室好了=A=..
通常都會遇到我~幸運的話就不會XD(啥!?

----------


## Kasar

結果昨天說的都是廢話嘛=D

瘟疫病發的速度果然超出預期

----------


## wingwolf

交實驗報告的日子快到了
哦，當時沒在一起的人突然出現在組裏了，跟著一起走的人名字又消失了
真是有趣啊XDD
幸好老師通融了一下，允許隊員人數超過預計
否則這事會變得很糾結~~~~~

一個上午所照和一個下午所整理的心血
叫我給一個根本沒有團隊意識只會自己“單”幹的人？
叫我給一個只會去網上找一些圖片來搭配實驗報告的人？
哈哈XDDDDDD
就算我做這些都僅僅是爲了自己的組，就算那位根本就不會在自己的報告上加上我的名字
不過沒關係
這就是偉大的“資源共享”，是吧？

----------


## 卡普貓

外面吹著很涼的風.
只要想.是可以去外面散散步.
但對於四周都是建築物.實在沒有幹勁外出.
父母沒有休假.仍然要工作.
我們只能在家盡力做能做到的事.
幫忙父母一點小忙.期待他們休息時.
能多點愉快的心情...看著窗外.
沒車.不然真想出去.到遠方.
可以看到海.看到山的地方走走.

----------
我喜歡風.

----------


## 路過的狗

啊~又下雨了...
一下雨我就好想哭啊~!(吐舌頭散熱中)

----------


## Silver．Tain

嘿嘿=w=
我是第200個回文的唷~~


話說..
假如我昨天沒有回的話今天我可以回兩篇嘛?   ((被狼佐打><


好啦好啦~~
寶貝~~快來當201吧~><

----------


## 納貝留斯

全世界都瘋了！

----------


## 月下蒼

唉呀呀

新手機+新朋友
今天真是我的天XD


-----------------------------



話說我雞天跟新朋友聊太久
忘了洗衣服忘了洗碗又忘了煮飯
結果



果然是被罵了(笑)

----------


## 雲月

躺著也中槍真是令人哀傷。
(望向k島某串)
嘛....隨便怎麼說了，看他們吵到什麼時候吧，到時候自然會下沉。
不過能把別人說的話扭曲成那樣也還蠻厲害的。

----------


## 阿翔

明明心中有所擔憂
卻又不敢說出來

是的，是指我自己，我這隻不善辭令的狼

----------


## 路過的狗

謝Silver．Tain, 小黑貓, 阿翔, 皇天蒼狼, 冥府幽狼

在聊天室陪我聊天喔 ^口^

----------


## 月下蒼

總而言之今天是個幸福的一天

那麼
也祝各位幸福吧XD

----------


## 洛思緹

嘖嘖嘖.....

太鼓鼓棒要不要再磨細一點呢.....(看著砂紙

----------


## 奇奇

要是世界真的因為美國太空總署說的受到太陽風暴強大影響,
而失去電信系統的話...


幻想自己騎驢子上學的背影

----------


## GOOSE

都太以為自己是甚麼
於是自以為的行動

等意識到才恍然大悟自己的自以為
而那些執迷不悟的傢伙依舊自以為
……

和石頭說話，和自己說話
因為這樣的自以為才是無罪的。

自以為只能存在於獨立空間

人群中的自以為頗令人畏懼

一切以自認為取代自以為。

名家頗為繁瑣。

大家一起堅白石加白馬論吧！（？

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

為什麼就是有那麼多不自量力的人...

沒實力就不要來參一咖好嗎?

這只會讓你們自己丟臉而已。

也對啦，這就是那地方的生態，從以前就一直傳承到現在的生態

----------


## 月下蒼

君がいるから：)


最近已經高興到一個
沒辦法說話的地步(啥？)

----------


## Kasar

我最愛看人自婊了wwww

----------


## 狼狗傑

說真的，高雄的雲比台北的雲好看多了。

----------


## 寒燒

今天跑去成大翻一翻蒙漢對照字典，找到自己要的文字，發現翻書找比網路上搜尋來的有效 :wuf_e_closedgrin:

----------


## wingwolf

當初買金屬飯盒真是個錯誤的決定，弄得現在吃個泡面都那麽辛苦……（炸

韓國進球了……

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    室友狂吼：“高麗棒子去死吧！”
對樓男生回應：“同意！”    
    
汗……

----------


## 好喝的茶

我只是想要七成熟的牛排。



給我上半五成、下半九成，
加起來平均七成熟的牛排幹嘛！
(翻桌)

----------


## 嵐霖

怎..怎..怎麼這樣= =?
說真的...一個禮拜哪夠..?
早該讀書了=A=

----------


## 狼佐

應該解決了

韓國輸了我爽到在房間亂叫嗯

每天的宵夜都是芒果

德英大戰德國要贏啊別丟我臉

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

作了這件事就要犧牲那件事

最後還是只有選擇其一琢磨至精啊(思

生命太長了，所以要找事做好消磨時間
但真找上事做了又反倒覺得時間太短呢...

----------


## Silver．Tain

今天早上起床發現全身痠痛

動不了了啦>口<'''

----------


## 洛思緹

To狼佐：

芒果萬歲+1

敝獸超愛吃酸酸的愛文芒果XD

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

暑假要到啦....網咖大概又要爆滿了

明天要考駕照阿....希望能過...

最近那地方真亂阿....

----------


## 狼狗傑

尼采vs華格納
黃興vs孫中山

B/K

----------


## 月下蒼

> 韓國輸了我爽到在房間亂叫嗯



我已經興奮到叫不出來了XD



-------------------------------------------




遇見你就是我的幸運=)

----------


## 路過的狗

今天被拖去剪狗毛,頭頂上的毛被剪的好短阿!

但....在剪狗毛時一直臉紅,因為理毛師手上的機器

一直在我的後頸部,弄來弄去....

那是我的敏感部位(?)阿....


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    話說還蠻舒服的ㄟ(炸..    
    
[/hide]

----------


## 卡普貓

世足真是刺激啊!
雖然我不太懂角球跟定位球之類...
日本的守門員好強啊...飛過來飛過去的擋球.

最近跟家人一起看世足.挺有趣的.

----------


## Kasar

At long last. No king rules forever

Without its master's command, the restless Douchebag will become an even greater threat to this world.

Control must be maintained. There must always be a Retard King.

----------


## 幻貓

> 世足真是刺激啊!
> 雖然我不太懂角球跟定位球之類...
> 日本的守門員好強啊...飛過來飛過去的擋球.
> 
> 最近跟家人一起看世足.挺有趣的.


很雞婆地來說明一下XDD

今有甲、乙兩方球隊
若乙方將球踢至自家底線之外，則判甲方角球(Corner Kick)
這時候甲方得分的機率會大增，往往一個頭槌或臨門一腳就能得分

定位球就是自由球(Free Kick)
若甲方進攻、乙方搶球時犯規〈不論有無吃黃牌〉，則判甲方定位球
球擺在犯規地點附近，由甲方球員開踢
如果距離球門很近的話，得分機率也很高喔~

不過若犯規地點在球門前的框框內，則是直接判"十二碼罰球"(Penalty)
就是球員跟門將對決了....這時最恐怖，全世界的壓力都集中在這兩人身上

其實不少隊門將都很強呢~
日本的不錯，對丹麥那場十二碼罰的時後擋了下來，可惜被後來的人補進
紐西蘭也有些可惜沒晉級，對義大利時擋下超多球的~

足球是好運動啊X3~

----------


## wingwolf

寢室裏的果蠅多得我想哭……（誤）

----------


## 狼佐

*德國贏了啊!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## 迷思

我發現我應該在上週三前上傳的作業沒上傳，
而且是最有可能被當的一科......
助教啊...

----------


## 野

> *德國贏了啊!!!!!!!!!*


*德國的守球員超棒!!超帥!!!*

----------


## 路過的狗

加油!雖然現在畫出來的狗,沒什麼水準...  :汗:  
但多多練習~總是會進步的...  :高興:

----------


## Silver．Tain

檢送親愛的客戶：

　　由於您的手機已經被麥當叉用藍叉路洗腦電波鎖定，請馬上將您的手機丟到
最近的馬桶沖掉進行銷毀本檔案。
　　若不想沖掉您的手機，請選擇以下的腦殘方式來解除您的手機鎖定：
　　　　１：撞牆撞到昏過去
　　　　２：擺出藍叉路的洗腦姿勢然後大笑三聲
　　　　３：左三圈又三圈，脖子甩甩屁屁甩甩，大家一起來戳到暈痛
　　　　４：學缺天線寶叉說再見～　　　再見～
　　　　５：請用初音的聲音說：『我的回合～！自摸～！』


備註：本訊息將在開啟的五分鐘後自爆，若不儘早解除鎖定。到時實客戶您的手
機被炸成碎片本公司一概不負責。

承辦單位：各大地區的麥當叉聯鎖店
承辦人士：麥當叉叔叔

----------


## 月下蒼

日本加油！！


-------------------------



我喜歡，不，我愛。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

機車駕照到手....下一目標...工作！

德國贏了

超想看德國跟阿根廷踢的~阿根廷快贏吧

----------


## 小雪

自己的手機門號到手了 

終於呀 可以上網吃到飽了 

我的智慧手機終於加值了XD

----------


## 遠方

這次的世足真是大改變，
上屆的冠亞軍竟然沒進十六強？
這次的德國的球隊組合很完美，
優秀的球員加上厲害的守門員。

----------


## 奇奇

人類覺得動物很臭
可是我想..動物應該不這麼覺得((愣

----------


## 卡普貓

謝謝幻貓的說明.在下明白了.

德英大戰確實精采阿!!
德國的第三跟第四分.實在是漂亮的助攻跟射門!
守門員超強!


荷蘭2比1贏斯洛伐克.斯洛伐克的門將用生命在擋球阿!
臉部接球!可惜還是被突破防線.

世足大好!

----------


## wingwolf

*植物生理學  生物化學  生物統計學  生態學  微生物學  環境學*
下學期那麽多專業課！
我真的不想再選課了~~~~~

----------


## 巴薩查

問題應該要問為何就是一堆，明明招牌掛的是創作圈而不是Gay Bar啊？

----------


## 迷思

最近一曬太陽就暈了。

夏天下雨濕氣真大。

冷氣終於修好了。

有時活著好像冥想?



問題不探討還是問題。

----------


## 納貝留斯

奧提斯：小笨狗，你害我好丟臉。（掏出面具）  :jcdragon-hehe:  

英雄：！！！！！！  :狐狸嚇到:

----------


## Kasar

> 問題應該要問為何就是一堆，明明招牌掛的是創作圈而不是Gay Bar啊？


這個嘛
看看這篇的結果就可以略知一二啦

反正這裡的主人本來就是希望這麼取向的  不是嗎=D?


It's just a beginning.

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

盲目崇拜....

真是難以理解那些人阿....

----------


## 月下蒼

總是期待總是失望總是放不下。



我在想
這不規律的心跳是為了誰？

又
甚麼時候會停止呢？

----------


## Silver．Tain

再過幾天就能領薪水了><

1萬7~~等我啊~~我要錢錢~

((我是分割線))

再過幾天就會確定升級過留級名單了@口@''

三年級~!!讓我上去啊>口<   我不要留級Q口Q

----------


## 阿翔

わかりました！
那所以我是gay的 你是gay的 大家是gay的 加入的都一起gay了啊~~*（樂轉圈）*

----------


## 路過的狗

又來了那種莫名的感覺...

每次都會心跳加速  :jcdragon-hug:  

自己不是說好不要在見他了嗎

無法壓抑的感覺阿~  :jcdragon-cry:

----------


## Silver．Tain

> 那所以我是gay的 你是gay的 大家是gay的 加入的都一起gay了啊~~*（樂轉圈）*


有什麼關係...
反正我記得翔好像不是這圈的吧?  :onion_51:  
還是說翔已經被這圈的洗腦了...  :onion_35:

----------


## 納貝留斯

只要笑就可以了






這是一個沒有暴力瘟腥的地方～♪～♬

----------


## wingwolf

呃，我想我還是乖乖在資料圈裏混好了~~~~

----------

每天早上看到你們都好開心啊
越長越漂亮了呢
我的萬壽菊、蠶豆、煙草和櫻桃 XDD

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

差點忘了....神的領域是普通人上不來的

也是不容挑戰的，就是有人不懂阿..

竟然想挑戰神的領域....

----------


## Kasar

有時候真的忍不住想問

----------


## 月下蒼

啊啊
我已經不知道該說甚麼了吶...

----------


## B平方

哈哈 平行線的境界也太高超了


為那些被外在因素過度迷惑的人默哀3秒

----------


## 奇奇

為了讓作品優秀而錘煉,
踐踏這種心情的人,對那些人就是一種汙辱

是為了能夠更好才要彼此交流的不是嗎

------------------------
翻譯
沒有花時間認真做過,
就不知道花了很多時間在上面的人的辛苦
發文是為了讓自己進步,要好好聽勸告才是

不過話說回來,老問題還是沒解決

----------


## 呆虎鯨

交流的前提是發文、禮貌、上進心，缺一不可等被砲。

　　有些事情真的藥等有一定年紀一定驚利之後才會明白呢。

----------


## GOOSE

（二。）
有時
我完全不想說甚麼來顯示自己是甚麼
選擇漸漸的用時間證明一切才是真正符合自然的道

當說話漸趨獨白
我瞭解
某種果實正在成熟

我們總在學習寂寞
學習忍受
在中，找到孤單的好，及靜

團體也許需要
但是，我們也需要個體

和人說的總只有那麼一些
真正識得自己的唯有自己的空白

想靜想默想想自己
＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿
我只要靜靜的跟著就能感覺心滿意足。

安平的街道印著我們的足跡
糾結的樹間有我們穿越而過的身影

靜靜的走
看你拍照

一個下午
細細的數不清的溫暖

炎炎夏日
我想我會記得
你偷吃了我的抹茶冰

（還是，甚麼都別說吧……）

----------


## 池

18歲了w
oh YA 騎車、開車!!

夜生活!!!!!!(錯)

----------


## 上官犬良

Yo yo yo yo 臉皮超級厚　轉彎小巷搜尋要委託

向前向後轉身再向左　和誰裝熟好處分最多

大大大　do do do lu lu lu 大大大

大大大　虛假謙卑臉孔 大大大


Hey hey hey hey 大大不要走　你把我的兵器圖畫錯

遇見大大勇敢say hello　見面要圖臉皮厚不怕破哦

大大大　do do do lu lu lu 大大大

大大大　我畫錯不是錯 大大大


Yo yo yo yo 為自己加油　畫的超爛你們別罵我

戀愛節奏要天長地久　one two three four　四秒就分手哦

大大大　do do do lu lu lu 大大大

大大大　分手分手擂台 大大大


Hey hey hey hey 我沒有犯錯　模仿抄襲不是我的錯哦

ABCD 答案是什麼　好圖就盜不用想太多

大大大　do do do lu lu lu 大大大

大大大　換上別人頭象 大大大



大大大　do do do lu lu lu 大大大

大大大　虛假謙卑臉孔大大大

大大大　do do do lu lu lu大大大

大大大　我畫錯不是錯大大大

大大大　do do do lu lu lu大大大

大大大　換上別人頭象大大大

----------


## Kasar

大大你寫的歌好棒喔

可以幫我寫一首么^_^?

----------


## 拂曉神威

似乎不管走到哪，都會有許多自以為是的傢伙阿，
明明辦不到，為何還要逞強？這樣就會多得到掌聲跟讚許？

明知做不到的話，就不要做了阿，這樣只會走向毀滅而已，
或許也因為如此，才需要有人定期清理那些東西吧。

對了，執迷不悟的傢伙永遠都是執迷不悟的，
就讓那些傢伙繼續懷抱著那可笑的理想消失好了。

不過這個舉動有時候還真的挺有趣的，
那些像空殼一樣的傢伙，竟然能擔任Fhrer，
許久未見，想不到Strength已經淪落到這種地步。

究竟何時才能看到穿破黎明的第一道曙光？
或許沒人知道吧。

只是最近的感想罷了...

----------


## 納貝留斯

啞巴對聾子說瞎子看到鬼。

----------


## 月下蒼

心情差到掉渣
夠了


-------------------------------



請用搖滾弄爆我耳朵
謝謝。

----------


## wingwolf

今天環生考試，最後一題“論述生物多樣性喪失的因素”
一不小心太High了寫了一整頁
結果拖到最後一個交卷~~~~

不過那題答得很爽很爽啊XDDDDD

----------


## GOOSE

這個世界不只一個核心

匯聚太久直讓人心煩。

我想這是大部分人不怎麼愛考試的原因

明明路很寬
我們偏要走很窄

散步不好嗎？
……
＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿
好像有34度（乾）

----------


## 小雪

來測試手機發文 
順便說 現在好熱呀
而且好像有點感冒說

----------


## Net.狼

> 18歲了w
> oh YA 騎車、開車!!
> 
> 夜生活!!!!!!(錯)


夜生活。

----------


## 咩

天氣這麼熱，不知道大家有沒有什麼特別的消暑方式可以介紹給大家?

我只能吹著電風扇心想著不熱不熱= =，沒辦法要愛地球，少開冷氣XD

----------


## 奇奇

七點了天竟然還沒黑啊...
這就是夏天嗎

--------------------
吐 幻貓:

呵呵,之前去紐西蘭就是這樣耶~
寄宿家庭的小孩子九點就睡了,
我就跟我朋友討論:這個小孩有沒有可能根本沒看過天黑= =

----------


## 月下蒼

沒有音樂就會死。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

暑假到了...該回來的都回來了~

----------


## 幻貓

> 七點了天竟然還沒黑啊...
> 這就是夏天嗎


有沒有看過十點了還沒天黑?XDDDDD
凌晨四點天就亮哩~

超難睡的呀啊啊><

----------


## 獠也

FREEDOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 左邊的那個

今天是加入的第x天了，
希望能很快認識大家!  :Arrow:

----------


## 狼王白牙

自從安裝了改艮版的 卡BA薩宅 這套軟體之後，

貌似不斷的掃出一堆梗來

比起市面上的相同產品還要有效率 (拇指

----------


## GOOSE

我一直很好奇為甚麼我們要自找罪受

欠抽嗎？


明天六點（或者說今天）起床
該死的上台北

俺一點也不想上去==

----------


## 迷思

TO 鵝同學
生命充滿轉機

-----------------------------------

因為巴西球衣配色喜歡想支持一下結果......

----------


## 狼狗傑

我可以為了「屬於我的」借給別人卻被傳丟的一把剪刀跟一套膠帶對周旁所有的人發怒──這顯示了我身上極端的個人主義，不利於我現在的生活與以後至少十多年的我選擇走上的道路。

事實證明我不是狼，至少目前不是，我還沒適應群體生活。再不想辦法去除我身上這種個人主義禍根，我會活得很痛苦。

----------


## 池

> 自從安裝了改艮版的 卡BA薩宅 這套軟體之後，
> 
> 貌似不斷的掃出一堆梗來
> 
> 比起市面上的相同產品還要有效率 (拇指


這是什麼意思orz

是說灌了 卡巴斯基 掃毒嗎" 怎麼感覺 反效果了WWWW(欸)

----------


## 上官犬良

好久好久的故事 

是學長告訴我

在很久很久的那裡

是A不是B

愛A的孩子很疑惑

A怎麼突然變腦洞

讓我來幫你們解惑

因為現在是B不是A

還記得 還記得

以前那位好

B洞洞別咬我

無知的孩子知道了

----------


## BAKA

> 自從安裝了改艮版的 卡BA薩宅 這套軟體之後，
> 
> 貌似不斷的掃出一堆梗來
> 
> 比起市面上的相同產品還要有效率 (拇指


 經本公司調查您現在使用的是非法的授權碼 請購買合法的授權碼否則我們將以違反著作權法將您控告 謝謝合作  :Wink:

----------


## ddffghj100

朋友拿了一個神祕的東西，似乎是跟甚麼有關，當他拿給我們看時，一位對天文十分感興趣的同學說：

「啊，好像黑洞似的。」

「我看倒有點像黑洞。」我說。

「真像一個個黑洞。」一位外號叫「大食客」的同學緊接著說。



我們不禁哄堂大笑，同樣的一個物體，每個人卻都是一樣的感覺。
那位朋友連忙把神秘物體用紙包好，她覺得黑洞就是黑洞，既是黑洞，也是黑洞，更是黑洞。

雖然人人的性格與生活環境不盡相同，但是答案卻都是類似的，那是和黑洞組成有關。

----------


## 狼主.日牙

因為自己畫圖技術不是很好

可是系統原本的不太喜歡XD

所以自己動手改了一下

不知道管理員大大會不會介意@@

----------


## Tardor

我看到奇怪的東西了   :Exclamation:

----------


## 阿翔

老大小心！！
好像有獸來挑戰狼王之位了！*（？）*
有必要的請派我上前參戰！*（夠了）*

----------


## 路過的狗

....做了不該做的事呢

心情好複雜.想哭又想笑,想笑又想哭

高興.思念.悲傷.自責.擔心

全部混在一起了

----------


## 奇奇

那個改編自課本的真是....



話說有些人自認為自己成熟,
可是好像不是那麼一回事呢

幼稚到家

----------


## 幻貓

狼王白牙
狼主日牙

一點之差而已



別鬧了



-----------------------------------------------------

世足心得
球是圓的
沒有永遠的輸家，也沒有永遠的贏家
下剋上是足球的常態
平常心看待即可
在下不支持任一球隊，只求能欣賞一場好看又刺激的球賽

----------


## 步

妳這*阿洞*狼，腦袋只想著如何欺負新手阿WWW

P.S. 充其量也只是雜種狼而已

----------


## 月下蒼

我的聲音不是因為搖滾而壞，
竟然是該死的感冒害慘了我。

本來以為沙啞的聲音是好的，
但這不是我想像中的沙啞。

----------


## 野

黑洞可能會找來法官上訴有黑洞洞抄襲它
或許這不是抄襲,是比較

誰會比我洞?!

----------


## Kasar

啊啊

原來發生這麼多好玩的事情啊ww

還好趕上了

----------


## ddffghj100



----------


## 皇天蒼狼

德國晉四強了！！！！

阿根廷好可惜，後防線大放送XD

----------


## 翔狗

聽說有好玩的所以我出現了 (?)

----------


## 上官犬良

犬良寵物代尋

想取得各種兇暴生物的話
想收藏各種珍稀生物的話

犬良寵物代尋永遠為你服務
專門代理各種珍奇生物進口買賣
囊括猛禽.爬蟲.及各種犬科動物等等

如需預定請先付清基本價格50%

意者請洽-

----------


## 野

> 犬良寵物代尋
> 
> 想取得各種兇暴生物的話
> 想收藏各種珍稀生物的話
> 
> 犬良寵物代尋永遠為你服務
> 專門代理各種珍奇生物進口買賣
> 囊括猛禽.爬蟲.及各種犬科動物等等
> 
> ...


我要一隻大艮種溫馴版
一定要有會幫別人寫作業的功能

老闆 一隻多少
我還要一隻殘暴善良變態Net(?

還要一隻被自己口水嗆死墊(棍

----------


## 翔狗

大艮我要一隻 等級99、會咬人、會聽話、還很帥的翔狗~

----------


## 池

> 還要一隻被自己口水嗆死墊(棍


這是蝦餃WWWWWW
不行 我快笑死了(炸)


那我也要麻煩艮艮 我要一隻 好嗨 好瘋狂的TK YA啦 :Very Happy:

----------


## 巴薩查

連灌水原屬打屁都會偏題，那乾脆大興文字獄好了(灑花！

----------


## 則

能說話
卻發不出聲..

----------


## 路過的狗

ㄟ豆~
不知道要說什麼哪
反正我很無聊呢~XD

----------


## 納貝留斯

歪頭、抬腿搔癢，
伸懶腰、打呵欠，
趴下、翻身、睡。

--

卡巴斯基不是最好的選擇，功能雖然強大，但是經常誤報又吃系統資源，建議移除。
現今的市面上已經可以找到許多相同等級的產品，而且操作介面更具人性化。

--

新聞短訊：野狼跟流浪狗在爭奪一座曾經是森林的垃圾場。
這篇新聞讓您覺得：（溫馨）

--
「汪汪」
「喵喵」
「呱呱」
「咕咕」
「吱吱」
「皮～卡！」

----------


## wingwolf

開始考試周了啊……
明天的數學和有機，簡直太可怕了~~~~~

-------

終於得到自行車5號了
希望他比2號和3號加起來還長壽……

----------


## tsume

> 卡巴斯基不是最好的選擇，功能雖然強大，但是經常誤報又吃系統資源，建議移除。
> 現今的市面上已經可以找到許多相同等級的產品，而且操作介面更具人性化。


Avira小紅傘我覺得是個不錯的防毒
而且還免費=D (喂

----------


## 阿翔

さよならと言った君の  
気持ちはわからないけど  
いつもよりながめがいい

<object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/If-HKnxFjsk&hl=zh_TW&fs=1?color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/If-HKnxFjsk&hl=zh_TW&fs=1?color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>

不要誤會，我不是談戀愛了而是別有用意

----------


## 迷思

感到全身懶散的夏天啊...冰品睡覺冷氣至上

----------


## 翔狗

歐布~~ 不要把我跟他連在一起~~~ 好傷心阿~~~
我想改名了Q口Q

----------


## ddffghj100

『人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人』

----------


## 巴鋒雷特

快被競技場搞瘋了
2000分之路真坎坷啊....
2個人緊張成什麼樣XD


欸 就因為我是米色的嗎!!!(掀桌
 <<蠢熊現形

----------


## 拂曉神威

Some people are cannot see clearly the fact Arab League, 

Does not have the strength also to want obviously to select the war-god? 

You continue to perish, but is a useless champion, 

Don't think that oneself has that qualifications, may let you challenge the Babylon city.

Is only crowd of useless wastes......

----------


## 野

> 那我也要麻煩艮艮 我要一隻 好嗨 好瘋狂的TK YA啦


此物品極端危險難搞任性孩子氣帶半點傲嬌愛耍大牌
您確定您欲選購之商品了？　
下好離手噢這位客官Ｗ

----------


## 月下蒼

世界上就是充滿了各式各樣的人渣
才會髒成這付連鬼都不想待的模樣。


-------------------------------


星期四又要做讓服務生進來馬上傻眼的事了(腹黑笑)

----------


## 羽翔

算是告一段落了...

----------


## tsume

死蚊子我要殺光你們 = =+

----------


## 銀牙_新

好累阿~好熱阿~
明明放暑假了整天沒事家裡蹲
為什麼比平常還想睡覺阿
為什麼暑假要這麼熱阿 (阿不然暑假叫假的喔?)

三次段考都不及格還沒被當是奇蹟阿
數物化老師,你們好仁慈阿~

----------


## ddffghj100

仔細想想也是理所當然～

----------


## 路過的狗

O//////O 心的悸動(?)

----------


## 月下蒼

越是想靠近，
我就會離你越遠。


狼跟人就是這樣的距離。



-------------------



玲ㄐ
我養不起你(默)


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    所以你就好自為之吧    
    


啊哈哈哈



-------------------

----------


## 阿翔

班際辯論我班輸B班200多分啊哈哈哈*（大笑）*！
反正又不是我上場跟我一點關系都沒有，
只是有半份*（？）*稿子是我的作品那樣而已，
接下來我就等待12號派成績表吧~~

----------


## 拂曉神威

這社會就是充滿一堆人型垃圾，也難怪要有這些垃圾專屬的清潔工。

真是令人感到厭惡，難怪在外人的眼中水準低落。

----------


## 上官犬良

得了吧
別把狼想的太偉大了
用馴犬的方式就能輕易的馴服了
(啊,那就變狗了
和狼比起來薩氏巨蜥還比較難馴服(聳肩

一輛還可以的房車就可以養條狼了
有需要的話我來代為訓練也不是不行啦
不過外面的馴犬所收費比較低廉就是
也不錯啦,可以參考一下

不過話先說再前頭
不管是狼還是薩爾洛斯養在台灣都會變成醜醜的短毛
也滿容易有皮膚和腸胃道的問題
開冷氣給他吹是個不錯的辦法

老樣子,有興趣請洽:

----------


## 巴薩查

大概就這樣，*能理解的就會理解，看破與懂的傢伙自然會找到問題點。*

反正還是多出門走走，要是獸只能活在獸圈而不是世界，未免可悲。

----------


## 翔狗

小圈圈是很危險的!!
快走出室外吧~

----------


## 幻貓

文字看太多，頭也開始疼了
好像有某報導宣稱單日讀進超過幾萬字反而會造成負面效益.....

"各人有各人的價植觀，在不影響其他人情形下，自己活得開心，就好了。"

別人怎麼樣想我才不管
至少我要抱著這種想法活著


就先從畫圖開始吧~*少廢話多創作*的生活應該會讓我更開心  :jcdragon-music:

----------


## 上官犬良

連國外付費委託畫家都拒畫的抄襲設定
還說的冠冕堂皇的
嘛,也罷
哪個抄襲者不是理由一大堆的

傻孩子別對號入座啊

----------


## GOOSE

雖然我有我的堅持
但我真的無法理解很多人想法

至少，我置身處地來看
很多事情都是沒有必要傷心憤怒或者逃避的

人生也不過就生生死死

然而，其他人卻一個個都只是糾結在一些小問題上鑽牛角尖
傷人傷己
＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿
對所有事情沒甚麼熱情。

----------


## Kasar

每次只要不在家就有好玩的事發生

----------


## 洛思緹

先拋棄寶貝的，沒資格對我們的感情生氣，那樣是懦夫的行為。在講誰，認識敝獸的獸應該很清楚是誰。
既然離開他，就不要回來糾纏不清，小心我展開報復，敢，做就對了。你會很後悔的唷^w^

敢回來搶走我的寶貝，就等著被我跟某獸聯手報復吧~呵呵呵呵呵.....

----------


## 野

卡宅尼有求必應！！！！！呼呼呼
豆漿大樓好大杯　喝不完～～～～～

自己想怎麼樣所作所為　不必向大家報告捏～奇實～
不過反正是灌水ＷＷＷ
原來溫室效應是只如此Ｗ

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 反正還是多出門走走，要是獸只能活在獸圈而不是世界，未免可悲。


萬一只剩下工作、吃飯、睡覺、跟獸圈呢？

高品質的管理，或是跟大家打屁也要用時間砸出來

如果只有 5 分鐘，那大概就用 5 分鐘的論壇管理法了 

出來吧~ Ban Ban 大神  -> 簡稱便便大神

----------


## 翔狗

養不活百姓的王就自己看著辦就好~
老實一點~ 要做就做好，做不好就下台~
有那麼難嗎?

----------


## 歐卡斯‧SE

便便是從洞洞跑出來的，飯飯是從洞洞進去的

我在說啥? 

不就洞洞要放在便便裡=D(反了

----------


## ddffghj100

與那個顯而易見的洞相比，這顯得精緻又迷你～

----------


## Silver．Tain

> 先拋棄寶貝的，沒資格對我們的感情生氣，那樣是懦夫的行為。在講誰，認識敝獸的獸應該很清楚是誰。
> 既然離開他，就不要回來糾纏不清，小心我展開報復，敢，做就對了。你會很後悔的唷^w^
> 
> 敢回來搶走我的寶貝，就等著被我跟某獸聯手報復吧~呵呵呵呵呵.....


那個...寶貝啊

他也沒有說要回來搶我呀@@
我的意思是說...

每次我在他面前提到我們的事情他都會變的很生氣很激動
我是不知道他怎麼想啦
也許他可能懶的回頭找我了

只是我知道一點

他可能真的會吃醋@@...

----------


## 路過的狗

> 那個...寶貝啊
> 
> 他也沒有說要回來搶我呀@@
> 我的意思是說...
> 
> 每次我在他面前提到我們的事情他都會變的很生氣很激動
> 我是不知道他怎麼想啦
> 也許他可能懶的回頭找我了
> 
> ...


呵呵~會吃醋這是必然的
所以盡可能不要在他面前提起
以免又讓他心情不好
-------------------分隔線------------------
XD

可愛!

遲到了XD

化妝後(女主角)

看傻了XD(男主角)

----------


## 拂曉神威

嘖，有些垃圾就是吃飽太閒，在別的地方打不夠，還要換地方？

少在那自以為是了，真以為你們有那實力？

乖乖回去當dog找人哭哭乞討吧....

最近感想zzz(不要對號入座喔

----------


## 竜‧羅斯

有些人就是特別招搖呢。

好像巴不得別人知道似的。

----------


## tsume

Regardless whether you are right or wrong, doesn't matter, but don't we all have better things to do than this?
You all know what I am talking about.
Seriously, I don't care if he is powerless, weak, or incapable, don't you all think it is just too over the line to keep mocking him?
The guy never even did anything to you, never wronged you, never blackmailed you, never threatened you, never degraded nor humiliated you in public, why won't you people never leave him alone?
Do you think group-bullying is fun? Is it really that enjoyable?
Seriously, how old are you? Three?


傳1:2『傳道者說，虛空的虛空，虛空的虛空，凡事都是虛空。』 
傳1:3『人一切的勞碌，就是他在日光之下的勞碌，有甚麼益處呢』 
傳1:8『萬事令人厭煩，人不能說盡。眼看，看不飽；耳聽，聽不足。』 
羅3:23『因為眾人都犯了罪，虧缺了神的榮耀，』 
約壹5:12『(但)人有了神的兒子，就有生命；沒有神的兒子，就沒有生命。』 
約1:8『凡接受祂的，就是信入祂名的人，祂就賜他們權柄，成為神的兒女。』 
約14:6『耶穌說，我就是道路、實際、生命；若不藉著我，沒有人能到父那裏去。』 
約4:14『人若喝我所賜的水，就永遠不渴；我所賜的水，要在他裡面成為泉源，直湧入永遠的生命。』

----------


## 月下蒼

-------------



沒有甚麼悲不悲觀，
人總是要顧及現實的。

----------


## 幻貓

> Regardless whether you are right or wrong, doesn't matter, but don't we all have better things to do than this?
> You all know what I am talking about.
> Seriously, I don't care if he is powerless, weak, or incapable, don't you all think it is just too over the line to keep mocking him?
> The guy never even did anything to you, never wronged you, never blackmailed you, never threatened you, never degraded nor humiliated you in public, why won't you people never leave him alone?
> Do you think group-bullying is fun? Is it really that enjoyable?
> Seriously, how old are you? Three?


There are million kinds of people, and million kinds of thoughts.
Some think it boring, while others may think it important; or unfortunately, just for fun.
This is life, bro, we can hardly change it. *Everyone has its concept, anyone who try to transform another people into a totally different form will eventually end in vain.*
*Some guy DID say this is just for FUN, what can we say?* Don't put too much efforts on this lousy issue, it won't work too much. Nobody will be the winner after this battle.....

So let's just wait and see, don't step your foot into the fighting cuz it really makes one angry easily and* shit i'm glad that I ain't join the arguing this time.*
Well, I bet nothing's gonna be changed at the end.
Act yourself, live your own happiness, that's more important(at least for me).

btw i saw someone speaking strange english.....is it an illusion? lol


西班牙踢球好漂亮好好看啊~~
德國就可惜了...

----------


## 寒燒

今日把家務事完成，今夜想辦法完成一樣草稿的進度

----------


## 狼王白牙

補昨天的（我只有每天5分鐘的時間管理論壇）

給大家上一點「內部控制學」

隨著資訊技術的發展，內部控制者雖然花費較少時間
但控制力卻沒有隨之下降

或許我現在的 5 分鐘等於三年前的 50 分鐘

感謝各位總管跟版主的辛勤耕耘 (鞠躬

----------


## Kasar

都幾歲的人了

還被三歲小孩遷著鼻子走

丟不丟臉啊=D

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

只是一直找縫隙挖坑卻沒有具體的藍圖
實在不懂沒有目的的挖斷一個懸崖的意義何在
既然要放棄老山的話何不靜靜的走
老是回頭放火是擾民啊

----
好煩
真的好煩
每一次每一次都是一樣
站不穩的一方
有理還要找漏洞挑釁的一方
就算有理如此一鬧再鬧讓人想不下逐客令也難啊

真要撇過頭不聞不問不是不可以
...心軟辦不到
畢竟也是半個出生的地方
雖然它的氣息已經與那時大大的不相同

----------


## ddffghj100

KERORO超劇場三真好看啊～～～





不過仔細想想也是理所當然的。

－－－－－
如果你有機會當王，你會想在頭上挖洞嗎@@a...
－－－－－
如果...如果...如果...如果...如果...如果...如果...如果...如果...如果...如果...如果...如果...如果...如果...如果...如果...如果...如果...如果...如果...如果...

如果我是神，嘎哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈～～

----------


## 狼佐

德國啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(噴淚噴汁)

----------


## 翔狗

我要捍衛法律所賦予我的權利阿阿阿阿阿阿!!!!!!!!

說真的~ 法律只保護懂得人這點沒有誤~

長久以來被認錯的屈辱終於可以洗刷了阿阿阿阿阿~~~~~~

----------


## 阿翔

長久以來我一直被叫著「翔」和「阿祥」啊啊啊啊！
那我是不是也要以法律來洗刷我的被認錯的屈辱啊啊啊啊~~！
我現在原名有個「翔」字學校別名就真的叫「阿翔」行不行啊啊啊啊啊啊~~~！

----------


## tsume

yeah, after i posted that reply, i just felt that i wasted 3 minutes of my life.(愣
but felt too lazy to go back and delete it (炸
i really have no intention in involving in this thing anyway, but sometimes just get bored of all the paper-wars, you know, like the same kind of paper-wars in online-games  :Laughing:  
yeah true, live lives, what the hack, the Earth still revolves lol

btw i saw the lousy english too.
well the guy is learning and trying hard to practice  :Wink:

----------


## 路過的狗

怎麼今天一早火藥味特別重....
呵呵~不提這個XD
----------我是分隔線先生----------
想對某狼說 抱歉

----------


## 迷思

倒退鍵按著放不開，多發牢騷無意。



(喔天啊，我竟然不知道ㄌㄠˊ ㄙㄠ怎麼寫，國文退步好多。)
<目前使用拼形的輸入法
--------------------------------------------------

囧

----------


## 灰爪

討厭的閱讀心得報告
我都還沒寫完
而且下週就要交了
阿~我完了!

----------


## 池

唔噢 想想歡送版主卸任似乎是挺超過的
如果讓別人看了覺得不愉快 那我感到很抱歉orz"

: D/ 其實沒有惡意


----
想一想 好早就加入狼版
其實好像也沒什麼貢獻?

說交流 其實很早也拖離在版面上活動
不知道 應該是會員數量多了 我就害羞了吧(炸)

----------


## 步

> 我就害羞了吧(炸)


拍肩拍肩))

----------


## BAKA

新規定適用於狼王白牙，與他偉大又至高無上的愛將，死老百姓想申訴?門都沒有~閃邊涼快去吧  :Wink:

----------


## Suntusk

沒有全盤了解一件事的先後經過
而自以為是的在公開場合妄下評論
是非常愚蠢的行為
在這世界你我要了解的東西還很多
不用急於表現自己的孤陋寡聞
孩子

----------


## tsuki.白

言葉を持っていても、思いはけっして思うようには伝わない。

我著實只是一名匆匆過客
只想說一句：請兩方都不要忘記各自的初衷。

----------


## 納貝留斯

「力咧共尛？」

--

在未知的領域出現奇怪的東西，神奇的是，那個奇怪的東西貌似在哪裡見過。
但又覺得是錯覺，畢竟從任何一種時間的先後順序來排列，得出的結論很驚人。

--

「你已經中了我的幻術！」

----------


## 月下蒼

--------------------------




原來我還能做到這種地步啊
真是令人愉悅

----------


## Net.狼

亂入還站不住腳看不下去啊。

----------


## 拂曉神威

呵....有些人就是沒種嘛，只敢在背後說，真要在檯面上卻又安靜得像啞巴似的

沒實力就沒實力，被打要站好阿，叫人叫一堆有用嗎？

想打嘴砲也得看地方阿，說不定連嘴砲都打不贏呢=D

阿，我忘了現在是暑假，某些特定族群的出沒期到了。

不過，似乎平時也出沒期阿...

----------


## 野

嘛
，
忠言逆耳

不過小孩子聽到忠言通常只會對別人生氣

----------


## 呆虎鯨

樂園、樂猿，樂猿不樂園了。
　　那汙染的花開的到處都是耶～

　　喔～我看錯了，是很像花的洞。
　　黑漆漆一大片蓋滿滿。

　　本來只是失望，現在則是看破嘍～
　　要不是事情還沒處理完，嘖嘖。

　　想當初，我也笨笨的支持，想當初，還幫白牙說過話結果被說：「等你看清楚真象之後再來回覆行嗎？」
　　然後再看看現在，我在想說，我這種傢伙會不會變多呢？
　　只要這邊繼續這樣下去...

　　人要成長，論壇也是，要同時兼顧新與舊未免太困難，但我以為這邊辦的到的，因為論壇是該要成長的。就算沒辦法兼顧，也要鞏固中堅力量吧？
　　只不過真正付出的，真正默默貢獻的，都離開的差不多了。
　　留下來的，可能也不知道該說些什麼了吧。

　　就這樣。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

德國阿！！！！！！
竟然沒踢進決賽！！！！！！！

都是章魚惹的禍(大誤

不知道西班牙跟荷蘭哪邊會奪冠XD

----------


## 竜‧羅斯

嗚呼呼再上位者們的袒護論阿真可笑



該倒了就該倒了W

----------


## 步

*好球，一杆進洞(但我不會請客的WWW"*

----------


## ddffghj100

嘎哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈！！果然是暑假啊！這就是暑假的氣氛啊！

－－－－－－－－－－－
『為什麼不可以～你的圖就是我的圖，我的圖還是我的圖啊』
噢噢，好吧，畢竟還是要吃飯的。

－－－－－－－－－－－

----------


## Silver．Tain

寶貝~~我好想你唷>3<
___________________________________________________________

最近樂園風氣變的這麼詭異…
也難怪很多獸產生了對立情況@@

不過說真的啦…
一個組織或是團體的存在是遲早面臨瓦解

因為…人心都是自私的啦…說的好聽點的話應該就是會了自我理想吧?

因為世界是不公平的
有人生於富裕，也有人生於乞丐；有人生而俊貌，也有人生而醜陋
如同天和地，因為地形有高低起伏，有高山、深海，所以太陽並不是平等的照耀大地

每個人的心中都有不想公開的黑暗，因為人心是一種神奇又很可悲的
想做到完全的包容一切我想是絕對不可能的，我猜連耶穌也想不到自己也有討厭事物吧

老實說我無法區別什麼是天才什麼是白痴
因為天才的境界對我來說是完美的、是無限大的，既然自己無法達到所有的無限大
對我來說，每個人每個獸都是白痴，只是白痴程度上的差別
可是……一樣都是白痴啊？
確有自以為是的要去區分那細微的差異
拋下歧視觀念對人類來說實在是太困難了

就因為人類生而不平，才會有無形的歧視觀念
我也承認自己有討厭的東西，而且非常多@@？
我自己也是從社會低階出身的，從小就沒有過好回憶
所以我知道，什麼是天才，什麼是完美的
因為那是我無法到達的境界，所以……

我是白痴

我個非常單純的白痴


不知道人類何時會承認自己是白痴呢？
畢竟……自稱是天才的人永遠看不到什麼叫做盡頭


所以……
這就是現實啊~((被打@口@

(以上是個人的牢騷……鼻要見怪~

也許對我來說
擁有幸福才是盡頭吧……

寶貝~我會永遠愛著你的~

----------


## 幻貓

好不容易魔獸世界在哀嚎洞穴闖了四個多小時
靠著自己的力量打完了四個毒牙之王還有那隻超大的石頭怪.....

但是接下洞口小德的任務後不久慘劇發生了

我竟然讓他被兩隻迅猛龍踹死.......因為我以為怪物都清完了就先走一步了....
等了二十分鐘還是沒復活，簡直快哭死了.....QQ
偏偏老嗎又強迫我中止打下去，喔天啊......

好啦也不是沒有收獲至少這一趟賺了四塊金幣
聊勝於無囉

----------


## 奇奇

老實說這趟旅行最大的感想是

大陸人    真的好多多多多多

----------


## 狼王白牙

神.... 我知道這一切都是理念問題造成
我可以眼睜睜看著這把火在不久的未來延燒到他們所參與的群體
但我實在沒那麼殘忍，看著單純獸創作圈被捲入一場風暴

少數創作者不愛惜羽毛
但還是有創作者將來要靠客戶們填飽肚子啊

所以，我應該怎麼做呢？莫非您要我承擔更多獨裁的罪名？

----------


## 佛蒙特

少女時代呃啊啊啊!!!!
泰妍呃啊啊啊!!!!
存錢呃啊啊啊!!!!
2500~3500呃啊啊啊!!!!
存的到才怪呃啊啊啊!!!!(遭拖)

----------


## Kasar

> The guy never even did anything to you, never wronged you, never blackmailed you, never threatened you, never degraded nor humiliated you in public, why won't you people never leave him alone?


05年
創壇大老們改名後離開

07年
皇道與周邊人士離開

10年
創作者大量離開


事出必有因

兇手是誰大家不要亂猜+>w0y

北韓真的這麼棒的話就不會有一堆人一天到晚想往南韓  中國逃



> 好不容易魔獸世界在哀嚎洞穴闖了四個多小時
> 靠著自己的力量打完了四個毒牙之王還有那隻超大的石頭怪.....
> 
> 但是接下洞口小德的任務後不久慘劇發生了
> 
> 我竟然讓他被兩隻迅猛龍踹死.......因為我以為怪物都清完了就先走一步了....
> 等了二十分鐘還是沒復活，簡直快哭死了.....QQ
> 偏偏老嗎又強迫我中止打下去，喔天啊......
> 
> ...


要好好珍惜啊~

現在不管是80等或是低等的隨機副本

一進去就只會速度速度奔放奔放么么么么么\r

天啊~好懷念以前那美好的時光

----------


## GOOSE

有煩惱的人對著樹洞大喊吧……
＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿
只有夜深人靜
那條陰暗的的河會順著桌子的坡度
悄悄的淌洩

低滴滴……

所有忍下的
我放下一艘小小的亮白的
紙船

看著看著……
它    緩緩的淹沒
在無止境的污黑
＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿
連空氣都是窒息的。

----------

